# Have you guys seen this



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I just read this on Contractors Talk.
Release date: 09/22/2008 
Contact Information: David Deegan, (617) 918-1017 


(Boston, Mass. – Sept. 22, 2008) – A Medford, Mass. residential renovation and construction contractor will pay a cash penalty of $63,832 for violating the federal lead paint disclosure law that applies to renovations of residential housing. 

An EPA inspection found that M.F. Reynolds Inc. of Medford violated the federal Pre-Renovation Rule that requires contractors to provide lead hazard information to 121 owners of pre-1978 residential property 60 days prior to the start of renovations. The requirement for contractors to notify residential customers about lead hazards prior to renovation work is recent. This case is the first pursued by EPA within New England, and is one of the first cases nationally. 

Common renovation activities like sanding, cutting, and demolition can create hazardous lead dust and chips by disturbing lead-based paint, which can be harmful to adults and children. Contractors and renovators are required to provide an EPA pamphlet to residential customers 60 days prior to renovation work. The pamphlet provides information on the risks associated with lead-based paint and how to take measures to protect one’s family from those risks during renovations or construction


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep stay away from the asbestos


----------

